# Why are Quality Built Monitors and Cameras such a Great Deal?



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I sold my plumbing business in 1999 and have been doing mostly consulting and expert witness work since then. With the business I sold most of my equipment including my Ridgid cameras anr monitors.

In 2002 I had a project in Palm Springs where I was representing a concrete pumper who was working with a plumber pumping grout into a tunnel the plumber had dug to replace some waste lines.

As the project was 150 miles away, I sent the better part of a day calling plumbers trying to find someone with a decent camera and locator. I found the guy I was sure could handle the job. I made an appointment with him and told him to meet me at the site at 8 am, the day of the inspection. Out of nowhere he called me at the hotel that morning and said he could not make it.

Now I had to call around and take whoever showed up. So a guy shows up with a monitor that was not working so he asked the HO to borrow his VCR. I told him never mind I don't need a tape. Now he is using a Goldak locator and he had no idea how to use it. I apologized to the plaintiff, sent the plumber home and started on a repair plan with zero information from the inspection.

On the way home, I called Toolup.com and ordered a Ridgid mini, ToolCase monitor and a Navitrack. I will never rely on someone else equipment on a job again. Since then I have 3-additional cameras, all Ridgids. I have paid for all of my inspection equipment many times over. Without a question, my inspection equipment has been my best investment as a plumber, ever.

Mark


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Next time call me, I'm not far from PS and will hook up a fellow "plumbing zoner"


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

damnplumber said:


> Next time call me, I'm not far from PS and will hook up a fellow "plumbing zoner"


I'll be dammed....um...Damnplumber! Just now noticed yur from Joshua Tree. I live in banning and am in desert hot springs right now. I have a good buddy whose a horseshoer out of Yucca Valley. Been doing work in the coacheoka valley for 14 years. We should hook up fer lunch sometime


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The Joshua Tree is one of my favorite albums.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> I sold my plumbing business in 1999 and have been doing mostly consulting and expert witness work since then. With the business I sold most of my equipment including my Ridgid cameras anr monitors.
> 
> In 2002 I had a project in Palm Springs where I was representing a concrete pumper who was working with a plumber pumping grout into a tunnel the plumber had dug to replace some waste lines.
> 
> ...



My camera was my best investment until I bought a jet. Now they're my best partners.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> My camera was my best investment until I bought a jet. Now they're my best partners.


Same here.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> My camera was my best investment until I bought a jet. Now they're my best partners.


Can you camera and jet at the same time? Like inspect in real time?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Can you camera and jet at the same time? Like inspect in real time?


 yes, with the camera well behind the head of the jetter


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> yes, with the camera well behind the head of the jetter


And you get your camera head cleaned.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Can you camera and jet at the same time? Like inspect in real time?


Jetter pulls a camera up the hill as well. Cheaper than a crawler tractor camera.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I know it depends on specs, but what is the smallest line you can jet? Are there cameras that you can run in 2" lines?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I know it depends on specs, but what is the smallest line you can jet? Are there cameras that you can run in 2" lines?


3/4" with no fittings and 1/8" hose. But typically I would not go below 1-1/4".

2" is no problem for a camera. Pipe condition and camera choice has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Once I find out what equipment we have I'm going to have a 1,000,000 fookin' questions.


----------

